# Y u no develop for d2?



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

I c all kinds of new roms popping up for the dx......y is there no d2 love save apex and cm7 (which I am/ very thankful for!)?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

moved thread, please keep the developer forum for releases & such.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the development scene has always been bigger for the X than the 2 for whatever reason. I guess more people prefer a larger screen over a physical keyboard.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

this is true, but they are nearly identical devices internally, so making a few slight mods to dx roms will allow them to work on the d2!!!


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"gammaxgoblin said:


> this is true, but they are nearly identical devices internally, so making a few slight mods to dx roms will allow them to work on the d2!!!


More developers own (or have owned) the X than the D2? That's my guess anyway . I got my X without knowing this and feel lucky, but I have learned a valuable lesson. Next phone that I get, it will not only have the features I want, but also serious support from the dev community.


----------

